# Teeth



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Lucy turned eight months old Feb. 26. She's lost that sweet puppy breath that I loved so much, and in it's place is stale, unpleasant breath. The other day when she was chewing on a stuffed toy, I noticed a little blood and when I looked in her mouth I noticed a loose tooth (a premolar I know tonight after looking it up). i didn't pay much attention to it because I thought it was coming out. Today i noticed that it's still there, still loose and on the other side there are new premolars. I also realized that I don't remember ever seeing teeth in this area of her mouth before so I am wondering if there is something wrong with this tooth and that's why her mouth smells bad. The other premolars on the other side aren't loose. 

What can anyone tell me about Havanese teeth and if you think I'd be silly to take her to the vet.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

*Vet Visit*

We just got back from the vet to have Lucy's teeth checked. Lucy will be nine months old the 26th of March and seems to be missing seven teeth (premolars). The vet wants to have her mouth x-rayed to see if the teeth are there and just didn't come through and will need to be surgically removed, or if she was just born without them.

Please, can you tell me of any experiences with anything similar to this? She was purchased as a pet and not a show dog, but I thought she had good breeding. Isn't this a problem to have so many teeth missing? Is there any chance that she (the breed) develop slower than other dogs and they'll come in anyway?


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh my!! I'm sorry you're having to deal with this. I have no idea, but I would guess some of the others are versed on this. Good Luck! Will be watching for updates. Maybe they will still come in??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> We just got back from the vet to have Lucy's teeth checked. Lucy will be nine months old the 26th of March and seems to be missing seven teeth (premolars). The vet wants to have her mouth x-rayed to see if the teeth are there and just didn't come through and will need to be surgically removed, or if she was just born without them.
> 
> Please, can you tell me of any experiences with anything similar to this? She was purchased as a pet and not a show dog, but I thought she had good breeding. Isn't this a problem to have so many teeth missing? Is there any chance that she (the breed) develop slower than other dogs and they'll come in anyway?


Have you talked to your breeder about it?


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Karen, 
No, I haven't taked to her yet. We just had the appointment tonight and this forum is, frankly, the first place I go to.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Mine all lost their baby teeth and new ones came in so I don't have any experience with this..sorry...but I think all of mine have bad breath in spite of brushing regularly!


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Luna had bad breath when she was losing her back teeth. I even asked about it here. I think she was about 6 months old. Once those back guys were lost, the bad smell went too. DH just comments on her "fish breath" tonight just after they had eaten Earthborn's Coastal Catch dog food.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Diann,

I would talk to her breeder, maybe her parents' teeth came out late as well.

Toby lost most of his teeth by now (he is 6 months). About 3 wks ago, the new molars started to come out while the baby ones were still in place. He refused to eat bones and was constantly making the "chewing" motion. His mouth stunk to high heaven. I mean, rotten disgusting smell.
As soon as all the baby teeth came out, his breath went back to normal (Thanks God).


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Some of our Bella's teeth just never came in--she'll be five in July. Some of her baby teeth were still in place when the adult teeth began breaking through. She ended up having a few baby teeth removed by the vet.


----------

